# "I'm a Calvinist" documentary



## reaganmarsh (Jun 29, 2016)

This looks like an interesting project: a documentary film on Calvinism.

http://heidelblog.net/2016/06/help-les-make-calvinist/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beezer (Jun 29, 2016)

I saw that clip earlier today as well. I kind of have mixed thoughts on it for some reason. 

I fully subscribe to "Calvinism" as a theological construct and in turn can appreciate efforts to educate others on what it is and why it's important; however, in some ways I've also grown a little fatigued, just a teeny tiny bit, by the blitz of marketing and promos associated with it's resurgence. I'm not sure why I feel so...

I enjoyed Ian Hamilton's lectures put out by Ligonier titled "Calvinism and the Christian life" and I have numerous books and references on Calvin, but for some reason the shiny sleek hip stuff that has come out as of late doesn't really appeal to me much. It'll probably resonate with many others though and for that I'm happy.

The "Calvinist" promo reminds me in some ways of Piper's poem "The Calvinist." Remember that one?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 29, 2016)

Beezer said:


> The "Calvinist" promo reminds me in some ways of Piper's poem "The Calvinist." Remember that one?


----------



## mgkortus (Jun 29, 2016)

Indeed, this does look like an interesting project. I hope the film does justice to the scope of Calvinism. It seems that the recent resurgence in Calvinism focuses so much on the "Five Points" that it fails to take into consideration the broader teachings of Calvinism, such as in the area of ecclesiology.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 29, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> It seems that the recent resurgence in Calvinism focuses so much on the "Five Points" that it fails to take into consideration the broader teachings of Calvinism, such as in the area of ecclesiology.



You mean like this http://polemicsreport.com/2016/06/29/when-reformed-theology-is-a-cloak-for-debauchery/


----------



## StephenG (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm excited about this. I listen to the Pubcast, it's quite solid. I think Mr. Lanphere will make a great movie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Verkehrsteilnehmer (Jun 29, 2016)

It needs a new name: "I am a neo-calvinist"
Dave
PHX OPC


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 29, 2016)

The Calvinist, by John Piper: http://www.desiringgod.org/calvinist

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought the two are similar. 

I share the concerns with commercializing Calvinism, but also hope that some good may come of it. 

At any rate, it is interesting to see the recent "Reformed" documentaries (Spurgeon, MLJ).


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jun 30, 2016)

What is a neo calvinist?



Verkehrsteilnehmer said:


> It needs a new name: "I am a neo-calvinist"
> Dave
> PHX OPC


----------



## Matthew1344 (Jun 30, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Beezer said:
> 
> 
> > The "Calvinist" promo reminds me in some ways of Piper's poem "The Calvinist." Remember that one?



Why make the "Doh" emoji?


----------



## zsmcd (Jun 30, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> The Calvinist, by John Piper: http://www.desiringgod.org/calvinist
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought the two are similar.
> 
> ...



The Spurgeon documentary was excellent, I have watched it three times already.  Still haven't convinced myself to purchase the MLJ one, however.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2016)

Matthew1344 said:


> What is a neo calvinist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not quite seeing the connection, but neo-calvinism is another name for Kuyperianism. Kuyper's quintessential quote used in describing his theology is: "there is not a square inch in the whole domain of human existence over which Christ, who is sovereign over all, does not cry: ‘Mine!’" 

Here's a good article: http://www.westminsterconfession.org/the-doctrines-of-grace/historic-calvinism-and-neo-calvinism.php


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 30, 2016)

Matthew1344 said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Beezer said:
> ...



Let's just say that Piper is better off sticking with his day job.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 30, 2016)

In past PB discussions, if memory serves, we have differentiated between the confessional Reformed (Presbyterian or Baptist, though that too is sometimes a point of debate!) and the "new Calvinists" or "neo-Calvinists" who are 5-pointers soteriologically, but are not otherwise confessional. Matt Chandler, John Piper, C.J. Mahaney, many of the SBTS folks, etc. are considered to be in the new/neo camp. Sproul might even be seen as part of that camp as well, some would say, given his subconfessional view on images and his independency. Thus, in this documentary, the new/neo-Calvinists. 

While I am not promoting a contraconfessional position, I am very thankful for how God has used them in this culture to lift up Christ and proclaim his gospel. Piper and Sproul were very influential in my life and that of my family, and for that I give God praise.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 30, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Matthew1344 said:
> 
> 
> > Bill The Baptist said:
> ...



I quite enjoyed "The Calvinist." Have you ever heard his poem entitled "Pilgrim's Conflict with Sloth?"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-J1Xu0ttSs

May the Lord bless you,

-Nathan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

They already messed it up, and they aren't even out of the gate. 

They are going to tell you that _Calvinism _= the doctrines of grace. Why not just do another "Amazing Grace" video??

Ug.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Taylor (Jun 30, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> In past PB discussions, if memory serves, we have differentiated between the confessional Reformed (Presbyterian or Baptist, though that too is sometimes a point of debate!) and the "new Calvinists" or "neo-Calvinists."



Then again, isn't there also a difference historically between Neo-Calvinism and New Calvinism? When I think of Neo-Calvinism, I think of Kuyper and Bavinck, not Chandler and Mahaney.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 30, 2016)

Looks to be good. Getting the T-shirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr. Lanphere and I worship at the same church plant, we are good friends, and we live about 2 minutes away from each other. I definitely think what he desires to do is much needed. I may be wrong, but from talking to him, I think his main focus is to encourage Calvinists to further reform their reformed Theology. In the end, I think he wants to show that there is more to "TULIP" in regards to Calvinism. He wants to lead people in confessional reformed Theology. We worship at a means of grace PCA, we strive to uphold the Lord's Day, we are very confessional, etc. In the past few years, I think he has experienced true confessional reformed Theology and it's outworkings in all areas of life, and he wants to share this with all people, while really trying to reach Calvinists.

On a side note, that's their little girl next to us in the avatar picture, lol. Our babies were baptized on the same day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LilyG (Jun 30, 2016)

I thought it might be a little cheesy, too. (Was that an audio clip of Paul Washer in the video?) But it looks like he will be interviewing Michael Horton, Scott R Clark, and James White. So there you go! Gives me hope.


----------



## Beezer (Jun 30, 2016)

No, I don't believe there was any audio of Paul Washer in the promo. 

I noticed Joe Thorn was mentioned as one of those who will be interviewed. Is this the same gentlemen who has his confession of faith "1689" tattooed prominently on the top of his hand? That's hardcore. I thought I was bad to the bone for taking my hardcover copy of the Westminster Standards to my progressive PCA church on Sunday's. 

At any rate...


----------



## LilyG (Jun 30, 2016)

Haha 

Oh OK, good.


----------



## StephenG (Jun 30, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I think his main focus is to encourage Calvinists to further reform their reformed Theology. In the end, I think he wants to show that there is more to "TULIP" in regards to Calvinism.



Agreed.
Having listened through most of the Pubcast, I see the guys getting more and more confessional, not less. I think the movement is promising. 
On a side note, I really enjoyed Piper's poem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 1, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > In past PB discussions, if memory serves, we have differentiated between the confessional Reformed (Presbyterian or Baptist, though that too is sometimes a point of debate!) and the "new Calvinists" or "neo-Calvinists."
> ...



Hi Taylor,

You're right -- historically, there is a difference between the two. I've read a number of articles of varying sorts where the neo/new nomenclature is used interchangeably to describe Piper/Chandler, et al; and I will readily concede that most of those articles didn't possess the theological astuteness and precision we typically employ at the PB.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 1, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> It seems that the recent resurgence in Calvinism focuses so much on the "Five Points" that it fails to take into consideration the broader teachings of Calvinism, such as in the area of ecclesiology.



I think that's being too generous. The resurgence of Calvinism focuses really on a handful of celebrity personalities that espouse "Calvinism" regardless of whether that's borne out in their teaching and church practice. Along with this is the trend of any teaching or practice that is not historically Reformed magically becoming so simply by recieving the imprimatur a professional "reformed" conference speaker/mega-church pastor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 1, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> mgkortus said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the recent resurgence in Calvinism focuses so much on the "Five Points" that it fails to take into consideration the broader teachings of Calvinism, such as in the area of ecclesiology.
> ...



Yes. Christian living and the pursuit of holiness need to be considered essential elements of Calvinism as well.


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 1, 2016)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> mgkortus said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the recent resurgence in Calvinism focuses so much on the "Five Points" that it fails to take into consideration the broader teachings of Calvinism, such as in the area of ecclesiology.
> ...



Pastor Sheffield, you may have a better gauge on this matter than I do. I'm merely drawing from my own (limited) encounters with the recent Calvinistic movement. That said, I would still hesitate to characterize everyone in the "Young, Restless, and Reformed" camp as focusing on a handful of celebrity personalities. This may be true for many, but I doubt it is true for all.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 1, 2016)

As long as it's better than this series, I'm cool with it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jOhOB8MD7g


----------



## mgkortus (Jul 1, 2016)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Mr. Lanphere and I worship at the same church plant, we are good friends, and we live about 2 minutes away from each other. I definitely think what he desires to do is much needed. I may be wrong, but from talking to him, I think his main focus is to encourage Calvinists to further reform their reformed Theology. In the end, I think he wants to show that there is more to "TULIP" in regards to Calvinism. He wants to lead people in confessional reformed Theology. We worship at a means of grace PCA, we strive to uphold the Lord's Day, we are very confessional, etc. In the past few years, I think he has experienced true confessional reformed Theology and it's outworkings in all areas of life, and he wants to share this with all people, while really trying to reach Calvinists.
> 
> On a side note, that's their little girl next to us in the avatar picture, lol. Our babies were baptized on the same day.



This is encouraging, and I hope it comes out in the film.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 1, 2016)

Frosty said:


> As long as it's better than this series, I'm cool with it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jOhOB8MD7g



I uh...I just watched the 2 minute video Randy linked. I wish I hadn't. 

I hope Mr. Lanphere goes forth and does great things!


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 1, 2016)

mgkortus said:


> That said, I would still hesitate to characterize everyone in the "Young, Restless, and Reformed" camp as focusing on a handful of celebrity personalities. This may be true for many, but I doubt it is true for all.



I was of course making a generalization of the movement ― not "all" or "everyone" in it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 1, 2016)

I had a short exchange with Mr. Lanphere on Facebook. 

I asked, "Les, are you redefining Calvinism to mean the doctrines of grace? Or are you sticking with a Calvinist as someone who actually holds to Calvin's Institutes? If the former, then that would be misleading. If the latter, then why interview Baptist teachers who don't hold to the Institutes or Calvin's view of the sacraments?"


Les said, "The former is the more commonly understood definition. The film will, however, encourage "5 pointers" to become confessionally reformed. Don't let your desire to keep a word pure lead to undermining reformation."


I said, "Not at all, the more people that come to understand the doctrines of grace, the better. Amen to that. BUT - Our problem today in the church is our lack of understanding biblical concepts and doctrine, and of a lack of precision, as well as a lack of historical theology. The Reformers and Puritans were Precisionists. Words and ideas mean certain things. The former is _*not*_ the more commonly used definition. That is a reinvention today. A "Calvinist" was someone, is someone, who holds to Calvin's Institutes. It was especially used (initially) of Calvin's view of the sacraments. Don't be part of the problem - be part of the solution to be more theologically precise, instead of part of the temperance movement. So you "say" that you want to show people what Calvinism really is, and why so many people are Calvinists, why not make an actual documentary film that portrays that instead of being part of the redefinition and watering down of the concepts? I would imagine most, if not all of those people in the video could not explain Calvin's view of the Lord's supper - the initial point of being called a "Calvinist.""


His response, which saddened me, is a typical "temperance movement" response, "Well, to be frank, this film will be using the term in the way you don't like. And will be encouraging folks to keep reforming."

The thread is here. I responded again, but I don't see any revisions happening anytime soon.

As a clarification, Jochaim Westphal was the first theologian to use the term "Calvinist" in history. He was a Lutheran theologian that debated Calvin on the sacrament of the Lord's Supper. A Calvinist, initially, was one who held to Calvin's view of the supper. That would exclude the Lutherans, and the Zwinglians (the general Baptist view). Not long after, _Calvinist_ was used by the Lutherans to refer to Calvin's "bunch" at Geneva, and those who followed, specifically, his Institutes. There are a lot of theological ideas in the Institutes. A Calvinist was one who agreed _*with Calvin's Institutes*_, which would have included, among other things, sacraments, government, the Law of God, etc.

Isn't the point of a documentary to document the facts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 1, 2016)

Matthew,

Is it your contention that if someone doesn't follow Calvin in every point of doctrine and practice, they should not be regarded as Calvinists? 

What about exclusive psalmody or unaccompanied congregational singing? Do you forfeit any claim to being a Calvinist if you employ a piano in worship or sing uninspired hymns? 

My question is sincere. I desire to understand how you believe the label should be applied.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 1, 2016)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Matthew,
> 
> Is it your contention that if someone doesn't follow Calvin in every point of doctrine and practice, they should not be regarded as Calvinists?
> 
> ...



Pastor,

The label is really born in history. Westphal was very particular in using the term when he wrote as a Lutheran against Calvin's view of the sacrament. After some time, those who held to the Institutes in Geneva, as a whole, were labeled by the Lutherans as Calvinists. After that, those who received Calvin's Institutes and its teaching both in the Swiss Cantons and in France were "Calvinists." The label stuck, but it was primarily, first, an issue on the sacramentology of Calvin. 

Maybe a better question to ask is what part, book, chapter, etc. of the _Institutes _could be jettisoned and still keep the label? Could we throw out the Regulative Principle? I don't think so. Calvin was pretty adamant about a number of doctrines that he further expounded on (and wrote subsequent volumes on). Worship - that was huge for him because it was part of what defined the true church - which would also include church discipline. The Law of God, another big one. Knowledge of the Creator. Sacraments. Definitely the doctrines of grace - all of them. He expounded in book 1 on a number of issues surrounding God, man, depravity, knowledge, etc. Christ the Redeemer. Faith. The holy Spirit.Obviously the list is pretty big. I think on all those major points, we need to stick to them if we want the title.

We could say we "believe in the doctrines of grace" but that doesn't mean we agree with the Institutes. It might even mean we don't agree with Calvin's Calvinism as he argued with Pighius. Or, maybe we are learning about "reformed theology," but that again doesn't mean we believe in Calvin's use of the Regulative Principle, psalmody, organs or anything else he did or didn't do in that way. We could be reforming, but not necessarily Reformed. Why do people have to be dishonest? Why can't we just be honest and say what they are? (I think it is the plight of the church to continue in fueling the temperance movement.) But I think keeping the label as a specific label for a specific purpose, if used in a fair light, will press people to think about doctrine, Christ, and His word. If someone is honest and says "I believe the doctrine of grace, but I'm not a Calvinist," or, "I believe in biblical worship, but I have a praise band and special music, so I'm not Reformed" what should that do to the conscience to think through WHY they don't line up historically that way? _Why aren't they Calvinists_? _Why don't they hold to those theological convictions? _I was literally thrown out onto the street from my first tenure as a pastor for being a Calvinist, and teaching on sin. Really, really, I think we need more Christians who say with Luther, "Here I stand, I can do no other." The film isn't going to promote that. It's going to be part of the tempered change that is making the importance of historical theology less important. Water it down, water it down, water it down, and when you are left to look at what you have, you have water. Everything else dissolves.

But if we say "Calvinist" means anyone who believes in grace, then the stroke is so long and so wide that the term becomes meaningless. What's the point of the label then? The point of the label means, really, nothing.

Everyone wants Calvin on their side. That is why historical theology is so important, and often neglected.

I would also say that you are on the right track in asking the questions you asked. Think it through, most people would't even consider those questions in relation to Calvinism because they think Calvinism is just about grace, as if Calvin invented that.

Even if the film goes so far to say that Calvinism is confessional, what are they going to place that against? What creed? What confession? What form of church government? What side of the Regulative Principle?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Warren (Jul 1, 2016)

God lead me out of the megachurch through hipster, upstart five-pointers in my megachurch. I think God can use a documentary with promise to do the same for others. If I'm wrong, whatever. At least it isn't more new age Hollywood p0rn.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 2, 2016)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> But if we say "Calvinist" means anyone who believes in grace, then the stroke is so long and so wide that the term becomes meaningless. What's the point of the label then? The point of the label means, really, nothing.



Dr. McMahon,

No doubt you are correct in your assessment of what the term "Calvinist" originally meant. Regardless, the unavoidable truth is that the meaning and definition of words changes and evolves over time, and no amount of appeal to the original meaning will change this. For example, there is a particular word that is common today that originally meant a bundle of sticks. Despite this original meaning, if I were to go a campfire and cry out "Hey everyone, look at the flaming _______", I don't think an appeal to originality would be enough to acquit me of the hate crime that I would surely be charged with. My point is simply that the definition of words changes over time, and the word "Calvinist" no longer means what it originally did, and if we insist on clinging to an outdated meaning, then we become the ones who are using the word improperly, despite our appeals to historical etymology.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Jul 2, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> C. Matthew McMahon said:
> 
> 
> > But if we say "Calvinist" means anyone who believes in grace, then the stroke is so long and so wide that the term becomes meaningless. What's the point of the label then? The point of the label means, really, nothing.
> ...



True to this, though I would add it is our responsibility who hold to the history of true Calvinism "advertise" that there is such thing as subcalvinism when one encounters such.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 2, 2016)

The project is now fully funded, so we will have to wait and see how things turn out. Maybe those that contributed will have a chance to provide feedback on the material as it is submitted to them for review.


----------



## StephenG (Jul 2, 2016)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Really, really, I think we need more Christians who say with Luther, "Here I stand, I can do no other." The film isn't going to promote that. It's going to be part of the tempered change that is making the importance of historical theology less important. Water it down, water it down, water it down, and when you are left to look at what you have, you have water. Everything else dissolves.
> 
> But if we say "Calvinist" means anyone who believes in grace, then the stroke is so long and so wide that the term becomes meaningless. What's the point of the label then? The point of the label means, really, nothing.
> 
> Everyone wants Calvin on their side. That is why historical theology is so important, and often neglected.


The simple truth is that the word "Calvinist" has taken on a new meaning. I would agree that _historically_ there's more to it than the 5 points, but that's what most people think of when they hear "Calvinism." We can argue about what it means to be truly, historically "Reformed." Are Sacramentology, the Regulative principle, etc. important? Absolutely. I think, however that the real linchpin on Calvinism remains the doctrines of Grace. 
Perhaps we shouldn't knock the film until it's actually made.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 2, 2016)

StephenG said:


> The simple truth is that the word "Calvinist" has taken on a new meaning.



Here's my contention, its twofold: 1) once the church allows the door to swing open to change terms and ideas and concepts that have biblical, historical and theological meaning, then you'll be a hypocrite to get mad at other ideas and terms and concepts "taking on new meaning." Like, let's redefine what it means to be "justified." That's what the Federal Vision guys do, and the New Perspective on Paul. Or what about redefining what Witsius meant in the "repetition of the covenant of works" and deal with all the "republication" nonsense being touted. Or how far do we take the temperance movement on the supper? Let's add in _grape juice_. Why not? What if we don't have grape juice, can we use apple juice and cupcake? Why not? When you open the door, the door is open.

2) Words mean something. Just because many people in the church today have the meaning wrong, doesn't mean we just fold up shop and say, well, let them believe whatever they want to believe about it. Let's survey Reformed Calvinists of the 16th-18th centuries. What would they say "Calvinist" means? Then you have to wonder why it _changed. _Then you have to wonder why a) someone wants to make a video about Calvinism that doesn't "really" care to know about historic Calvinism, and 2) when they are corrected on it they don't want to change their mind about what _they _want it to mean. Then you have deal with sub-calvinism, neo-calvinism, new-calvinism,...where do we draw a line? If we adopt the temperance movement's ideas, we don't draw any lines. There are no lines to draw. The word, concept, term or religious observance just continues to take on new meaning depending upon who wants to use it or abuse it. Really, the Arminian believes in grace, but its just not the grace you or I might believe in. Why can't _he _use the word Calvinist since Calvinism means "the doctrines of grace?" you might say, well, that's taking it_ a bit too far _because the phrase "the doctrines of grace" means something. What? To who? _You're _going to _define _what _that _means? The moment you do, you've just entered into the realm of my point! 

And, so, In my humble opinion, that's the point. 

Instead of caving into the masses, its the job of the church to keep things defined. Reformed Theology in total doesn't need to be redefined. It just needs to be biblically _understood_. How about a documentary on THAT?

I don't think we need to wait for the film. Les said "Its not going to mean" what it should mean.

Maybe I can do a video documentary on the video film "I am a Calvinist." I'll call it, "I'm _really _a Calvinist." But, _no one would fund that_ because its not the popular position today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StephenG (Jul 2, 2016)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Instead of caving into the masses, its the job of the church to keep things defined. Reformed Theology in total doesn't need to be redefined. It just needs to be biblically understood. How about a documentary on THAT?



The tagline on the Kickstarter page states: "A film seeking to explain Calvinism, celebrate its recent resurgence, and to answer the question, 'What's next?'" 
Perhaps it's not as in-depth as we'd like it to be, but it will at least seek to explain Calvinism on a surface level. Perhaps to get people interested. I think Les understands that Calvinism is not _just_ the TULIP. 
I'm still excited  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jul 4, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> You mean like this http://polemicsreport.com/2016/06/29...or-debauchery/



For all those interested, James White has responded to this article (also the original article on Christian News by "Editor," a.k.a., J.D. Hall). I am not agreeing or disagreeing with anyone here or elsewhere; I am only interested in making sure everyone is represented fairly.

View the response here.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jul 4, 2016)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like this http://polemicsreport.com/2016/06/29...or-debauchery/
> ...



After considering both sides, I do think that JD Hall was being unfair and not accurately representing the facts. That being said, I'm still not crazy about what they're doing at Apologia Church.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 4, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> After considering both sides, I do think that JD Hall was being unfair and not accurately representing the facts. That being said, I'm still not crazy about what they're doing at Apologia Church.



For sure. Like I said, I am not agreeing/disagreeing with anyone. I just felt that the response given by Dr. White needed to be posted, especially since Hall and White are friends (I think).


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 21, 2017)

New trailer for the project now available:






"The trailer is currently set to "unlisted" which means people can't find it through normal searching. So, I'm leaving it to you guys to share it with the world. Post it on your facebook pages and groups, tweet it, email it to grandma. Let's see how many people you can get it in front of!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axjzInqdzBI&feature=youtu.be
Thanks again for your support!
Soli Deo Gloria,
Les"​

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 12, 2017)

Les Lanphere's movie, CALVINIST, will be available on October 2nd! Just in time for the 500th anniversary of the Reformation (October 31st).

You can also pre-order a copy now:
http://calvinistmovie.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Aug 12, 2017)

This movie is going to be really really good. He has worked super hard on it, has Incorporated excellent graphics and visuals, and has presented all the information in a really smooth flow. You will all enjoy I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 29, 2017)

For those that signed up and contributed accordingly the new movie is now available for preview before release to the public for sale at: http://leslanphere.com/

Contributors should be getting an email about the matter in the coming days if not by now.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 4, 2017)

Naturally, the rabid open theists are trying to make some noise now that the movie is out:

http://kgov.com/calvinist
http://kgov.com/bel/20171004


----------



## SRoper (Oct 7, 2017)

Brother-in-law got this recently. I may see it at some point.


----------



## jw (Oct 7, 2017)

I've heard that there's a rebuttal documentary coming out called _Nuh-uh_. 









*tongue-in-cheek*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 7, 2017)

I am a wee bit disappointed by the general approach of the video. It is clearly directed at the YRR crowd. That said, it is a decent introduction to Calvinism that may play well to newcomers to Calvinism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 7, 2017)

Who will the profits of the movie go to since the movie was funded by donations?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 8, 2017)

Make them read books. LOL. It will lead to reading other good books. Books, books, books. 
https://rpcnacovenanter.wordpress.com/2013/02/22/i-was-born-a-calvinist-lol/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 8, 2017)

Calvinism as defined has been put through a myriad of life. I know the term was defined later but the situation actually is focused on something that happened at the Synod of Dort. Five Doctrines, teachings, were debated. Theology and doctrine have precise and broad applications. When the Gospel of Christ is preached in an elementary way it is the life, death, and resurrection of Christ as defined in 1 Corinthians 15. In its broader sense it includes the life of the believer also, Christ in you the hope of glory. It also includes regeneration, sanctification, and glorification in more precise terms and how it is worked out in the believer.

I have no problem with Calvinism being defined by the Five Points debated at the Synod of Dort. It is a narrow definition of Calvinism by historical reference. In the Broader Sense it involves so much more. Even John Piper acknowledges that. And I am no John Piper fan. I really haven't ever been a fan of his. Even when I was a Reformed Baptist. I do appreciate things he has done.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 9, 2017)

As I am fond of pointing out:

All Reformed are Calvinists.
Not all Calvinists are Reformed.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 9, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> Who will the profits of the movie go to since the movie was funded by donations?


I'm not sure; I thought it was a indie publishing project. Les is very active on Facebook and the group Reformed Pub which has heavily promoted this. You might join up and ask or friend him and ask privately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yeutter (Oct 9, 2017)

Among Christians in Germany, if you say you are a Calvinist, it is presumed that you are distinguishing your sacramental view from that of Luther on the right and Zwingli on the left. 
In the English speaking world, if you say that you are a Calvinist, it is presumed that you are saying you share the same understanding of the doctrines of grace as those set forth in the Canons of Synod of Dordrecht.
It is better to say that you are confessionally reformed to avoid confusion.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 9, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Les is very active on Facebook and the group Reformed Pub which has heavily promoted this. You might join up .



Having to endure the Pub is not worth whatever information might be gleaned from doing so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 9, 2017)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Having to endure the Pub is not worth whatever information might be gleaned from doing so.


I know; not a real pub and what passes for Reformed leaves a lot to be desired.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

